# Homestead and bee books



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

All New Square Foot Gardening $2
Country Comforts Designs for the Homestead $4
Twinkletoes, Footgear to Make and Wear $2
Custom-Make Your Own Shoes and handbags $10
The $50 and Up Underground House Book $10
Teach Yourself Guitar $1
Prescription for Nutritional Healing $1
Eating Better for Less $2
The Folk Remedy Encyclopedia $3
American Bee Journal Volume 153 #12 Volume 154 #1 #3 #4 #5 #6 #9 Volume 156 #3
Bee Culture Dec 2013 and March 2014 $15 for all the Bee Magazines.

Located in SW Missouri or I can ship.


----------



## Grace Acres (Aug 5, 2008)

TxMex said:


> All New Square Foot Gardening $2
> Country Comforts Designs for the Homestead $4
> Twinkletoes, Footgear to Make and Wear $2
> Custom-Make Your Own Shoes and handbags $10
> ...


Hello, do you still have Prescription for Nutritional Healing?
Connie


----------



## uarelovedbygod (Nov 1, 2003)

TxMex said:


> All New Square Foot Gardening $2
> Country Comforts Designs for the Homestead $4
> Twinkletoes, Footgear to Make and Wear $2
> Custom-Make Your Own Shoes and handbags $10
> ...


Is this the newest version of the square foot garden book? If so, I want it!!


----------

